# [Horde] Die Gilde Faded Memories sucht für die Wiederbelebung (Server Frostwolf)



## Glurak (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

Wir, die Gilde "Faded Memories" suchen zuverlässige und motivierte Spieler um unseren 25er Raidkader erweitern.

Da wir nach 2 Jahren Raid Pause Praktisch komplett bei Null anfangen wird derzeit "ALLES" gesucht.

Mit WoD werden wir 3 Raidtage haben (Mittwoch, Donnerstag und Sonntag)
Unsere Raidzeiten:

Mittwoch: 19-23 Uhr
Donnerstag: 19-23 Uhr
Sonntag: 19-23 Uhr

Wir suchen für den Wiederaufbau Spieler die auch interresse an Führungspositionen haben genauso wie Spieler die ganz normal raiden möchten.

Da wir bei Null anfangen ist der Anspruch und unser vorläufiges Ziel sehr gering.

Unsere Ziele bis 6.1:

1.Einen 20 Mann Kader haben um Mythic Mode regelmäsig raiden zu können.
2.Die Gildenbank aufstocken mit den Gilden Challenges.

Während wir diesem Hauptziel engegenarbeiten werden wir Flex // NHC und HC SoO raiden um uns einzuspielen und kennenzulernen. (Vorerst mit randoms)
Mit 6.0 Wenn es der Kader erlaubt SoO Mythic.

Was wir von dir erwarten:
- Übliche Raidvoraussetzungen: Movement, Engagement, Lernbereitschaft, Wiperesistenz, Kritikfähig, Einbringen bei der Taktik erarbeitung.
- Gute Kentnisse der eigenen Klasse
- TS3 Client + funktionierendes Mikrofon
- Bereitschaft Gold in die bestmöglichsten Gems + Verzauberungen sowie Flask, Food zu investieren
- Leistungsfähiger PC und stabile Internetverbindung (Keine alle 5 Minuten Disconect oder Standbildspieler)
- Erfahrung Raids und oder Beta (WOD) XP. SoO NHC Clear ist ein Minimum.

Falls wir dein Interesse geweckt haben und Du noch Fragen haben solltest, melde dich einfach Ingame per Whisper an

Glurak oder
Battletag:
Glurak#2918

Wir freuen uns auf dich!
mfg Faded Memories


----------



## Annovella (4. Juli 2014)

Haha, Glurak lebt noch, wie gut!


----------



## Glurak (5. Juli 2014)

Klar warum sollte ich auch umkippen ? :-X


----------



## Annovella (5. Juli 2014)

Keine Ahnung. Warst lange Zeit verschollen. Gab mal einen auf dem Realm namens Glurakk/Gluurak oder so, oder warst du das sogar?


----------



## Glurak (6. Juli 2014)

Ne ich musste einfach mal Hardcore raid luft schnappen aber das war da nix für mich kostet zu viel zeit daher wieder auf FW ^^


----------



## Katzmandu (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo!

Du solltest bei deiner Suche vielleicht dazu schreiben, dass eure Gilde auf der Hordenseite auf Frostwolf zu Hause ist.

LG, Katz

P.S.: Für die Allianz!


----------



## Annovella (6. Juli 2014)

Jo, ich kenns ja auch noch von damals. Irgendwann ist man zu alt für den Mist


----------



## Glurak (7. Juli 2014)

Annovella schrieb:


> Jo, ich kenns ja auch noch von damals. Irgendwann ist man zu alt für den Mist



Genau so ist es ^^

Muss aber sagen dafür das WoW so extrem totgesagt wird haben wir schon einige tolle anfragen und auch schon Leute aufgenommen ^^


----------



## Annovella (7. Juli 2014)

Ja, ach, kennst die Menschen doch. Das Spiel hat immer noch ca. 7,7 Millionen Spieler, mit WoD werden es sicher wieder einige mehr. Auf den Servern, die sowieso immer gut gefüllt waren, ist immer noch sehr viel los.


----------



## Glurak (9. August 2014)

Klitzekleiner Push und Update!


Ihr könnt euch absofort per e-mail bewerben solltet ihr z.b. Battletag nicht nutzen wollen: glurak@fadedwow.de

Unsere Website ist noch nicht fertig ist es aber bald.

Ausserdem ist die Gilde in Wachstum derzeit machen wir alle Gold CM Runs und wollen Nach der GC anfangen zu raiden! x)


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Oktober 2014)

Gott, du spielst immer noch?


----------



## Glurak (17. November 2014)

Mal nen kleiner Pusch 

 

 

Und ja ich spiele noch warum auch nich :-P


----------



## Patiekrice (2. Januar 2015)

aus spielst, sollte eher "lebst" werden.


----------

